# My 4x4



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

My four wheel drive didnt kick in this past weekend, so i checked my actuator and it looks like o stick or something jammed in my wires and cut one, i took it off and djscrimm spliced em and put some liquid tape in there, waiting for it to dry and hopefully thats it, wish me luck


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

hope it works for ya


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

just put it back on, it still wont engage i havent checked to see if my actuator was bad yet, what else could it be, fuses? switch?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

could be a fuse being that the wire was broken


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

i cheked the fuse and switch them the 10's with eachther, and my fan still works for both so it shouldnt be that, SHould it?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

no I wouldnt think so .is the 2wd 4wd light flashing?


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

no its not


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

not sure:thinking:...sounds like the acc. is gone , but the kebc stuff is tied into that to so check all the fuses and relays associated with KEBC crap


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

alrgith man sure will ima go check some stuff now


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2074&highlight=switch check this out


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

still cant figure it out **** hope i can figure it out before this weekend


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Does your dash indicator change when you change from 2WD to 4WD? Be sure to check the connection BEHIND the fuse block for corrosion.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

i check the ones under, but i have a fan switch and the fan still works with both fuses so i dont think its that


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

no my dash just shows 2wd


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Check the fuse block where the wires go in the back. There have been several bikes on here that wouldn't go into 4WD because of a bad connection there.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he said he checked under the fuse box. 
i've been talking to him on PM just now.
he hears the KEBC actuator on key off so the actuator controller and kebc actuator are fine.

the problem lies with the 4x4 actuator itself or the switch. if it were the actuator it would be throwing a code. so im guess the switch.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

what do you mean by back , back of the box itself,


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he means underneath. there's 1 10mm bolt you need to undo to check UNDER the fuse box. when you look under there you will find 2 connectors, often covered with corrision.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea and my switch does have a tear init so im about to go check it


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If I remember right, the switch is closed in 2WD and open in 4WD. It would have to be shorted in the closed position to remain in 2WD. You should be able to umplug the switch and it will go into 4WD if it's a switch.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

im trying to get that cover off i have one screwed but its stripped like no other


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll be here for another hour or so but I'm telling you everything from memory. It's hard to read a wiring diagram when I'm driving. LOL


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

hahah i bet, lol appreciate all the help, im pretty sure now thats it, ive had a tear in the switch since i got it, and it is some what hard to switch too, so im crossing my fingers, once i get the cover off, what do i need to look for?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Just follow the wires down from the switch. There should be a plug about ten inches down the wire away from the switch. Unplug it. It will only have two wires in the plug. If the inside of the switch is gummed up, with a little patience it can be taken apart and cleaned. My boot was ripped for a long time and I've had to clean mine several times.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

so should i even take that cover off?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You may have to so you can locate the plug for the switch. I'm not sure on a Brute but on my Prairie I have to.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

o ok where is the plug located, you said 10 inches down, where? sorry for all the questions, just neeed to figure it out before this weekend


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Locate the wires that go to the 2WD/4WD switch. They'll run anlong the handlebars. About 10 inches down the wires away from the switch you'll find a plastic plug. Unplug it and tell us if your 4WD starts working. If it does, you'll have to replace the switch or take it apart and see if it can be cleaned.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

no it didnt work, still in 2


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I remember reading on here that a speed sensor would keep it from going into 4WD but I have zero experience with the speed sensor. Someone else will have to direct you about that or do a search for speed sensor.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

could i replace my fornt actuator with my kebc?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

They aren't directly interchangeable but may have the same internal parts that could be swapped if your comfortable doing that but you could easily end up creating more problems than you have now. Do you know someone you could borrow their actuator for 5 minutes to see if that's the problem? I just priced them and they are close to $200


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

i migh have to but ima look at it again tomorow hopefully ill find something easy that i looked over, thanks for all the help, from everybody


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

IBBruin... your a good man! 

Cody, Phree posted a video on checking if the actuator works. Im not sure where it is but if you find it that will definitely narrow it down.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea i saw it, thats whata im a have to do


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dj's got a Brute.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

haha yea man thaks for all your help


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I wish we could have found it but I've driven 13 hours today and I'm almost home. I'm headed for the bed. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

will do


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hay it will not shift into or out of 4x4 untill you hit 1 mph!!!! just so you know. If you put it up on jack stands and spin the rear wheel with the key on (not ruing) it should shift if all is good.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the KOD mod with the relay that controls the indicator so mine will show that it's in 4WD before the actuator actually engages. I guess I got used to that and didn't even think of it. I'll bet your right. So simple.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea i know i gotta be rollin still nothingim about to go look again now


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

actuator.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you coming to the meet and greet?


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea i am, thats why i wanna have it working, im cleaning my actuator and testing it now


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If it ends up being an actuator and you don't want to buy one, we can work something out. I have one I just replaced on my P700 that the aluminum housing and rectangle block are messed up on. The electrical and gear parts still work perfectly. We can use the housing and block from yours and my electrical/gear parts and make it work. If you want we can work out a trade. It's a 15 minute job and can get it done while drinking a cold one. Got an extra belt?


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

sounds good but na man i dont have a extra belt, why youneed one?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Not yet but I'm sure I'll need a belt before the weekend is over.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

haha yea probably so


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> Not yet but I'm sure I'll need a belt before the weekend is over.


 
Quote of the day:haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im sure i will.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

A man could make a killin selling kawi belts down there.....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

where's the closest dealer to that park? someone should call and see if they stock any parts.. t-rods, belts, etc


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Probably in Jackson, about 50 miles or so


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey my brute wouldn't engage in 4x4 and i started checkin the fuses, the actuator, then i checked the underside of the fuses...the two plug in pieces (has 4 wires on each one), two of the wires on each side had pulled out. Just kinda floaten in there. I had to cut the wires, crimp a female spade connector on them, reconnect the wires, and then i sprayed everything with liqued electrical tape. So far it has worked good. Just thought i'd mention it.


----------

